# Nduja Salami...Done! Pics. Added



## indaswamp (Apr 12, 2022)

I had 4,087g. of scraps and trim leftover from making the soppressata. It was about 50/50 lean to fat, so about 2kg. of lean meat. I had 3,216g. of Pastured Berkshire back fat left over from the big 11# bag I bought. Perfect for the Nduja! About 27/73 lean to fat....close enough to the right ratio. I used the nduja recipe at Marianski's site with a few modifications.

I had 7,303grams total. Used:
465g. sweet Calabrian pepper powder
200g. Hot Calabrian pepper powder
100g. Hot Calabrian pepper flakes
Calabrian Peppers from one jar, packed in oil, drained and stems removed. Added to meat to grind with mince.
100mL/kg. red wine.

I added the wine because all that pepper powder really sucked up the moisture and it was hell trying to mix it. Also, I did not use a culture, so the acid from the wine dropped the pH to the safe zone below 5.3. With all that pepper powder, there is a LOT of sugars and a culture would drop the pH too low. A culture is not used with Nduja in Italy and it is not listed in the recipe on Marianski's site either.

OK, here we go...

The scraps and trim ready for the freezer...






1/2 the Fat ready for the freezer...I spread it out in 2 pans so it would freeze faster.





While that is chilling, measured out the pepper flakes and powders...and it was a lot!






The Calabrese Hot peppers packed in oil...Local store just started carrying them; imported from Italy.





The cold meat and fat in one tote ready for the grinder....27-30*F...





First grind thru 6mm plate, Hot calabrian peppers on top so I don't forget to grind them with the second grind.





second grind thru 4.5mm plate. You want it to look like spaghetti. It should exit the grinder in long individual strings that pile up in the tub.





The peppers, salt, cure and wine added....ready to mix.





Inda fermentation can so the mince can warm before transfer to maturing chamber...





What was left in the stuffer hopper...That went into the fridge to eat later on bruschetta.






And some sample bruschetta....to check the flavor profile and the heat. Flavor will intensify with age, and the heat is good...not to hot, just enough heat to let you know it is there with a slight lingering residual bite from the peppers.










I put them in the toaster oven for abut 40 minutes while I trussed the salami. I was going to use beef bungs, but figured I would not have enough room to hang the odd shaped pieces with all I have going currently so I opted for 60-65mm beef middles for a more uniform shape that will take up less space. Those will dry faster anyhow.
Now...my chamber is officially full again!! LOL!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2022)

Dang gone bro!
Your gonna have to get a bigger drying chamber!!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 12, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang gone bro!
> Your gonna have to get a bigger drying chamber!!
> Al


I'm waiting on parts Al!! LOL!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...r-build-42cu-ft-stainless-double-door.314028/


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 12, 2022)

Here you go again you big tease    You just love dangling the bait out there to see how may people bite....then leave us hanging longer than your salumi hangs waiting till it's done. Another one I can't wait to see finished.

Robert


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 12, 2022)

Outstanding.

I gotta quit talking about it and get back in the game.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 12, 2022)

Any time I see 

 indaswamp
 make something I cannot pronounce, I know it’s going to be amazing!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 12, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Here you go again you big tease    You just love dangling the bait out there to see how may people bite....then leave us hanging longer than your salumi hangs waiting till it's done. Another one I can't wait to see finished.
> 
> Robert


But I do post updated chamber pics! LOL!! The Nduja should be done in 2 month in 60-65mm casing. Only needs to lose about 18-20% with the small amount of meat for the Aw to be safe.



BGKYSmoker said:


> Outstanding.
> 
> I gotta quit talking about it and get back in the game.


Yeah, you should. But if ya got too much going on, I completely understand...



Sven Svensson said:


> Any time I see
> 
> indaswamp
> make something I cannot pronounce, I know it’s going to be amazing!


Thanks Sven! It's pronounced (N-Du-ya); a spicy spreadable salami from Spilinga, Calabria. First time I made it I did not have Calabrian peppers and subbed tabasco peppers with sweet red bell peppers. It was good, but too hot....even for my tastes as I like hot foods. This go around, hot Calabrian peppers were used. Much better...I love the smokey deep rich flavor with a touch of heat! It is perfect!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 12, 2022)

Oh- and I saved the Calabrian pepper oil from the jar! Man that stuff is incredible! Can't wait to cook with it!!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 12, 2022)

Looks great! I really like Nduja. 

 xray
 using it for a dish on here was the first time I heard about it. I stuffed chicken breast with it and did it Parmesan style and man was it good. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/italian-night-nduja-stuffed-chicken-breast-dinner.295432/


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 12, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great! I really like Nduja.
> 
> xray
> using it for a dish on here was the first time I heard about it. I stuffed chicken breast with it and did it Parmesan style and man was it good. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/italian-night-nduja-stuffed-chicken-breast-dinner.295432/


Thanks jcam222. I remember those nduja stuffed chickens you did...looked awesome!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 12, 2022)

These and all of your other posts look amazing, I think it's time to start making a business from all of this.  It all looks so good, I want a taste of every one.  Maybe I need to visit the Inda Tasting room.  This is impressive the 'don't want to use the wrong term' meat you have made.  Hats off for sure.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks 
N
 Nefarious
. But even with the boom of interest in charcuterie in the U.S., there just isn't any money in Artisan craft meats. Artisans do it for the love of the product and to share it. Not to mention the massive amount of regulations here in the U.S. that make it very difficult and expensive to produce on a small scale. What I do is a passion of mine because I am a super taster; i.e the quest for the ultimate flavor experience through fermented meats....

I post for those interested in following along in my quest, and to share what I have learned on my journey into Artisan craft meats....both failures and successes.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 12, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks
> N
> Nefarious
> . But even with the boom of interest in charcuterie in the U.S., there just isn't any money in Artisan craft meats. Artisans do it for the love of the product and to share it. Not to mention the massive amount of regulations here in the U.S. that make it very difficult and expensive to produce on a small scale. What I do is a passion of mine because I am a super taster; i.e the quest for the ultimate flavor experience through fermented meats....
> ...


i have to admit i only know what I have eaten, so I really don't know but i have never passed up a chance to try something new.  I'd still pay for a chance for a taste.


----------



## xray (Apr 13, 2022)

Nduja is so good and yours looks great Inda! 

I used to get it on the regular from a friend that worked at a meat plant in my hometown (Citterio) but he has since moved out of the area. What’s funny is, the place is local to me but they sell it elsewhere because there’s really no demand for it here. It’s a shame because a lot of people would love it if they knew what it was or able to try it.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 13, 2022)

xray said:


> Nduja is so good and yours looks great Inda!
> 
> I used to get it on the regular from a friend that worked at a meat plant in my hometown (Citterio) but he has since moved out of the area. What’s funny is, the place is local to me but they sell it elsewhere because there’s really no demand for it here. It’s a shame because a lot of people would love it if they knew what it was or able to try it.


Thanks xray! The sampler I had baked in the toaster oven was good. It'll be better once it ages properly though.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2022)

Cold smoked the Nduja last night...





Temps. were in the 50's so perfect weather for it. This is the first round of cold smoke mainly to keep mold growth at bay. Smoked for 6-7 hours with oak and hickory dust in my AMZN tube smoker. Then back in the maturing chamber to continue drying...


----------



## Steve H (Apr 20, 2022)

That looks really good! One of these years I'm going to try this.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2022)

Thanks Steve H! This salami is a fairly easy one to make, just have to make damn sure the fat is super cold when you grind it. Optimally below 32*F.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 11, 2022)

Nduja is done!


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 11, 2022)

Aged 3 months...Wow that fat has mellowed and taken on a buttery nutty flavor! Best batch I've made to date! Heat is perfect!


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 29, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang gone bro!
> Your gonna have to get a bigger drying chamber!!
> Al


My New 42.5cu.ft. drying chamber is finished and fully operational!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...nless-double-door.314028/page-13#post-2348086


----------

